# Nissan Almera or Ford Focus



## Jay1981 (13 Jun 2010)

Hey i'm planning on buying a car but don't know which car to get. Can anyone one tell me which car is better and why.
05 Ford Focus saloon or 06 Nissan Almera hatchback.


----------



## dewdrop (13 Jun 2010)

I have driven a 2006 Almeira and never had a problem.  Recently my daughter bought a 2006 Ford Focus and i  must confess i like the look of it.


----------



## Frank (13 Jun 2010)

Focus hands down

The Almera is dull dull dull.

Make sure you get ABS and as much safety as possible.
Don't buy poverty spec get A/C and alloys anything that will make the car easier to sell on in the future.

Don't forget corolla , golf , fabia/octavia etc.


----------



## Jay1981 (13 Jun 2010)

What you mean when you say the almera is dull. Whats in it?


----------



## Ancutza (13 Jun 2010)

The Almera is a dreadful car.  Had one for a couple of weeks on loan from my bro-in-law.  Apparently a 1.6 petrol but dull as ditchwater to drive.  Unresponsive, slow-off-the-mark, overly light, cheap plastics abounded, rubbery steering and gear change, rolled all over the place and felt like it was built from recycled coke cans.  Couldn't *wait* to get my Golf back at the time ('bit over 2 years ago) and, from I read in the motoring press, the Focus is easily a match for the Golf.  Hence no contest at all between the Almera and the Focus IMHO.


----------



## Purple (14 Jun 2010)

The Focus was, and probably still it, the best drive in its class.
Nissan stopped making good mass market cars years ago (around the time they became French).


----------



## Calico (14 Jun 2010)

I would get a Mazda3 before either the Focus or Almera which I think are both quite dull.


----------



## Ceist Beag (14 Jun 2010)

Calico said:


> I would get a Mazda3 before either the Focus or Almera which I think are both quite dull.



Focus dull? Have you driven one? Definitely a drivers car so not sure how you can describe it as dull!


----------



## Purple (14 Jun 2010)

Calico said:


> I would get a Mazda3 before either the Focus or Almera which I think are both quite dull.



I’m a big Mazda fan but the Focus is a better drivers car than the Golf or Astra or Almera or Corolla. I haven’t  driver the Mazda3 but as it is build on the Ford C1 platform (Focus platform) and has many other Ford parts I suspect they are close enough from a drive perspective. Ford owned 20% of Mazda for years with Mazda buying out the Ford stake in 2008. There is still a very close relationship between them.


----------



## Black Sheep (15 Jun 2010)

There are 2 Ford Focuses in this household. One old the other not so old, wouldn't change them for the world


----------



## Jay1981 (17 Jun 2010)

What is a Ghia regarding a focus. Went to see one and was nice. Are Ghia good or bad?


----------



## Cooloco (17 Jun 2010)

Ghia is the high spec focus with the larger engine and could be a good buy second hand as they normally have a lot of extras ie aircon etc,which is not normally priced in to the second hand price.Would go for the focus over the almera.


----------



## Purple (17 Jun 2010)

Cooloco said:


> Would go for the focus over the almera.


 God yes, every time.


----------



## pat k (17 Jun 2010)

focus is the best in its class by a good bit driven one and may get one when i change up currently hav opel astra hatchback good car if i say so but focus is far better go for it but shop around as sum local dealers can be more expensive


----------



## hoppy (17 Jun 2010)

Have a 2003 almera 1.5 saloon for the past 2 1/2 years and find it great very reliable!


----------



## MrMan (17 Jun 2010)

Jay1981 said:


> Hey i'm planning on buying a car but don't know which car to get. Can anyone one tell me which car is better and why.
> 05 Ford Focus saloon or 06 Nissan Almera hatchback.



I've never understood the fascination with the focus, I have driven them but have not been wowed and i know enough people that have encountered problems whereas from talking to people about the almera it seems to be regarded as one of the most reliable and that is surely a factor these days. 
I would drive both and get a feel for both. Drivers tend to have wide and varied opinions on cars so go with the best drive out of the two.


----------



## Caveat (17 Jun 2010)

Not that the Focus is unreliable as such but statistically yes, the Almera is more reliable - which is very important for me because if my car lets me down I don't go to work - or anywhere really - simple as.

Having said that pretty much all the experts seems to agree that the Focus is among the best drivers cars in it's class. As is the Mondeo in it's class.

Beware though, the 1.4 Focus will bore you - very little pull and poor power/weight ratio. 1.6 is much better.


----------



## Ancutza (17 Jun 2010)

> As is the Mondeo in it's class.


I think it's been given it's marching orders by the new Mazda 6 which, incidentally, will be my next car after I divest myself of my pesky Nissan!


----------



## redskyatnigh (17 Jun 2010)

i had a 1.4 almera now have ford focus 1.6 the power in almera was good for 1.4 but focus burns oil where as almera when i sold it had over 120k and never needed a top up. One thing about almera is some have solid rear axle so focus does handle much better with independent suspension .


----------



## Aisling (18 Jun 2010)

*Focus every time*

Hey, 

As a lot of us now spend quiet a bit of time on the road it is very important that don't we end up getting a dull car and doing the day to day commute on auto-pilot. I made the mistake of buying an Almera because I had the opinion that'd it be ok (having the plus points of realibility etc) and I have to say it bored the hell out of me. Luckily a friend of mine at the time was a panel beater and told me that the car had been repaired down the left had side so I demanded my money back from the garage I bought it in so I bought something else quick smart .

At the time my friend had a 1.6 petrol Focus and I have to say it felt a little sporty to drive when you pushed it on a bit (although it not a sport car by any means). In addition to this Ford have a huge plus point in that main dealer parts are very cheap compared to motor factors and sometimes cheaper. Nissan parts are always cheaper at motor factors and in my opinion you are compromising on quality there.

The only part that I can think about with regard to service parts is the spark plugs which is approx €60 main dealer with Ford V approx €20 for Nissan plugs at the motor factors. In saying that Ford plugs are long life plugs lasting approx 4 times as long.

So to answer if you have decided on getting one of these two cars get yourself the focus or if you can push the boat out a little further get a Mk5 Golf (old model ie 2004 - 2010) golf. With guide price of approx €18k with a scrapage car depending on model for remaining stock 2010 reg it makes looking for a used one very interesting .

Good luck with the car shopping,
Aisling 



PS Just in case any one goes mad trying to say I'm trying to increase car sales I work in pensions


----------



## Jay1981 (9 Jul 2010)

Got the Focus. Love it so far.


----------



## RMCF (10 Jul 2010)

On the verge of buying a car, and to be honest the Focus seems to have won the battle for my money.

To be honest I didn't even consider the Almera. Just no interest in it.

The other cars considered werea Toyota Auris, Ford C-Max.


----------



## Shaz (18 Aug 2010)

I am thinking about buying a 2006 or 2007 Focus. Can 3 kids car seats be fitted in the back?


----------



## Jay1981 (18 Aug 2010)

Yes. Loads of room for them.


----------



## RMCF (19 Aug 2010)

Just acquired a 2010 Focus TDCi.

Only had a week of driving, but great so far.


----------



## suzie (19 Aug 2010)

Its depends on the age of the kids and their type of car seats. if its only 1 booster seat I'd say no, but you might get away with a baby + 2 booster seats.

Best to go and try it out to be sure...

S.


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Aug 2010)

Jay1981 said:


> Yes. Loads of room for them.



No there isn't! As Suzie says it depends on the car seats you mean. If it is more than one baby seat (as opposed to booster seats) then you won't fit three in the back.


----------



## shoppergal (21 Aug 2010)

My husband has a Ford Focus(a 1.6 00) and it's brutal on petrol. My Hyundai Accent(1.4) gets about twice as much mileage out of the same amount of petrol as his does.


----------



## RMCF (22 Aug 2010)

shoppergal said:


> My husband has a Ford Focus(a 1.6 00) and it's brutal on petrol. My Hyundai Accent(1.4) gets about twice as much mileage out of the same amount of petrol as his does.




Maybe he drives it harder than you?

No car will be economical if you horse it.


----------

